# 20 gallon set up



## Mama13 (Aug 2, 2011)

So I have set up a 20 gallon tank and would like to do some fish community any ideas for a good set up for me?? *c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off,I would suggest you look into doing a fishless cycle.Do you already have it setup?Would you consider live plants if you havent already?Any particular fish stand out that you would like as the main addition to the tank?What type of filter,heater,light and hood do you have?Gravel or sand?Most of these will play a small part in the happiness of the inhabitants.


----------



## Mama13 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have gravel just a glass top no light yet yes I have already put water in to get fishless cycle going I have a power filter as well as a sponge filter. No live plants just fake one. I am open to any suggestions for fish


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You can maybe go with a Dwarf Gourami trio, A male and two females.

and maybe a school of neon tetras. ( 6 or 7)


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Mollies or platies are good choices, in my humble opinion. They come in a lot of different colors, they're pretty friendly (though mollies can be aggressive to small fish or fish with large wavy fins), and they're cute!  

If you want a lot of little fish, you could always go with neon or cardinal tetras. Or maybe guppies, though they breed REALLY easily.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon long,

you can have 6 cory cat fish for the bottom level of the tank,
6 neons for the middle level,
and 6 ender's livebearers for the top level

you could also do a betta instead of the endlers, or a gourami, or just a big school of neons. add fish slowly though. java fern/java moss are really easy plants if you want real ones, they dont require any maintenance to grow.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

xLn said:


> I have a 20 gallon long,
> 
> you can have 6 cory cat fish for the bottom level of the tank,
> 6 neons for the middle level,
> ...


They should have sand as a substrate if they get Cory Cats. They already said they have gravel though.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Mama13 said:


> I have already put water in to get fishless cycle going I have a power filter as well as a sponge filter.


 Not sure if you know about cycling already but you need to add ammonia to the tank as well as water for the cycle to start you can use a drop of pure ammonia every day or a flake of fish food. The cycle then takes 4-6 weeks

Are there any fish you like in particular? I like schooling fish like cardinal tetras and maybe one or two larger (not too large) fish.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got rounded gravel mixed with Eco-complete and I'm about to add 6 Panda Cory's to my 36g. They do prefer sandy substrates, but as long as the gravel isn't jagged and rough, then the Cory's would be fine.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i had a black molly and i can vouch, tey are cute when they eat, their mouth moves so weirdly lol its like a suction cup

i also have a red wag platy, i used to hate him cuz he was boring...but ive grown to luv him

hes one of my fav fish and hes the biggest


----------

